
Lessons Learned Migrating from Oracle to Cloud Spanner at Optiva - lawrenceyan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0rX9SVr_UQ&t=1m49s
======
partingshots
Any opinions on Cloud Spanner? How does an older more traditional offering
that say Oracle provides compare to these newer database services?

I assume Spanner is what Google uses internally and now has made available for
other businesses to use.

